# Road trip



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I can say that since I bought my computer that I have gotten to see some country. For those that have read my previous post about my Case 801B this post is about my 2nd Case and my 1st Case D, it's a 1949. One of 1044 made that year

I was just getting into the internet, you know, ebay yahoo, and another site I could find tractors on. I used to spend lots of time on Yahoo auctions and I found a Case D up for auction. The picture made it look very apealing to me. First go around it never met the guys reserve, after it was relisted I decided I wanted it. They told me that it had been years since it had been run, engine was loose, tires were fair , sheet metal looked good. So I bought it about 550 miles from home.

I live in western SD and the tractor was located near Alexandria MN. Well I had a gooseneck trailer but decided it wasn't the best trailer for long road trips. So I bought a 2000 26 ft gooseneck trailer to pick up on the way to get the tractor. Lets see, 750.00 for a non running tractor, 4000.00 for new trailer, 150.00 in gas, 100.00 in food and motels. Ok have 5000.00 invested already.

To shorten up my story I got home and unloaded the tractor in the back yard, The gas tank smelled terrible (putting it mildly). After about 10 tries with the steam cleaner I felt the tank was clean enough to put back on. Next it was remove, install, clean carb about 3 times to get gas to flow thruogh the carb. Well the radiator that was a long and fustrating ordeal, then the water pump. will there be anything else! Well it was time, put gas in it and a pop, a sputter and then ingnition for take off. It run, and sounded great. The heart just a pumping with joy. 

Now for a road test around the block. I made it half way and run out of gas, dah, Got it going again and it seemed the more it run the better it sounded. Gleeming with joy as I backed it back into the back yard. It was ready for the threshing bee and it's first tractor pull. All I had to do was put the hood back on. I was jumpin with joy and I decided I need to check the oil one more time. Oh oh no, the oil had turned to milk 

I had found out when I went to pick the tractor up it had lots of rust in the radiator, then also in the block when I changed the water pump. what had happen was that a sleeve had rusted out and the others din't look good either. I was heart broken, sick to my stomack, mad, and disapointed.

Well that was in the sunner of 2000. Well the tractor still sits in the back yard today. Almost every X-mas it gets lit up, hoping that it's owner will do something with it. Well things are starting to look a bit brighter for this 1949 Case D. It has another motor sitting next to it. It's a DE engine, which is suppose to be out of a combine. After about 18 month wait for this motor to get from Gillete AR. to western SD there is hope for this Case D from MN.

This was my first tractor boughten over the internet and my forst road trip. The trip it's self went great now to finish the job of bring my first Case D back to life. Was it worth it, I think it was priceless and yes I have boughten many more since. Thanks for letting me share this.

 

Case D was built from 1939-1953. The D replaced the Case C. The first 500 units of the D series were built with the C series three speed transmission, within a few months of production , a four speed transmission was standard. Records showed most of the 3 speed D series were shipped to Canada.

Would be glad to answer any questions about the Case D tractor, also would love to here about your first Case tractor adventure. 
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Interesting piece caseman! The road trip sounds like a lot of fun. What do you pull a 26' gooseneck trailer with?


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

case sounds like trip i wanna take 2 midwest for an allis arty: :band: :driving:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Interesting piece caseman! The road trip sounds like a lot of fun. What do you pull a 26' gooseneck trailer with? *


Cheif,
Was pulling it with my 97 chevy 1/2 4x4 most of the time when I first got. Seemed like the tractors kept getting bigger.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Cheif,
> Was pulling it with my 97 chevy 1/2 4x4 most of the time when I first got. Seemed like the tractors kept getting bigger.
> caseman-d *


Cheif,
Then I went went to hauling two tractors at a time. This is from my latest road trip. Oppps, couldn't find the picture  I do however got a new outfit to pull my trailer with and it's even better than a hemi, will post a picture once iI I get one, later
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

good story caseman thanks for sharing. the road trips and the people you meet are half the fun aren't they


----------

